# Wer arbeitet hier wo???



## Christa (25 August 2005)

Hallo an die Betreiber,
jetzt finde ich etwas doch sehr merkwürdig, alle Threads die ich zm Thema Shortpay aufrufe wurden ganz schnell gesperrt, dabei ist diese Firma Momentan einer der grössten [edit]  die noch frei herumlaufen, kann mir mal jemand sagen wieso da so schnell gesperrt wird hier????

Gruß
Christa

_ aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert 
das Studium der NUB  ist dringend  angeraten 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php
das Forum mit ständig neuen Threads vollzustopfen  ist wenig sinnvoll 
modaction _


----------

